# Non working Astroflex 2100 in 2004 impala



## johnwohl (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey all, I would like some help with this if somebody has the time. 

I purchased a 2004 impala with the understanding that the factory remote for the locks still works (it does) but the astrostart remote needs a new battery. 

I put new batteries in the remote and no luck. 

I had given up and decided to clean the ignition switch to mitigate possible passlock problems and discovered the rats nest of the astrostart system. 

I took off most of the electrical tape, and using the information on the back of the astroflex 2100 module and previous autostart installation experience I was able to determine that the wiring is (or should be) correct. I don't know for sure as I have never done an install on a 2004 impala before and I don't know the particulars more than that it requires a passlock 2 bypass.

Here is the module: 









Here is the OM-PASSLOCK III module.




















It has a relay attached as well. It appears to match the "weak ground to strong ground" diagram from the12volt. I don't know why it is used but I would like to if someone could tell me please.










Pink goes to "ignition out" (pos 12v to relay). Black goes to constant ground input. The ground trigger is the "ground when running output" from the module. The output is also the "ground when running output" from the module which is what confuses me.. output to output?

Neither the 2100 module or the bypass module appear to work. The led on the 2100 module never lights. Is there an easy way to check if the modules are even functional? Like maybe the LED should blink if I apply power and ground to certain connections? 

Also, the remote has new batteries. It's possible that the module forgot the remote but I tried relearning the remote and got no response from the module.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I found the manual, not sure but it seems to be the owners manual. As it says nothing about the remote learning, you may have a dead cow or may not.

Astrostart Series 1100 User Manual (Page 8 of 16)

If your not getting any lights I assume it's cause it looks like it was disconnected. You'll also need the instructions for the bypass, or it may work when you hook up everything.................


----------

